# Burnt - The Movie



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

I saw this film the other day.  It brought back some old memories of my first job in a real kitchen.  How many of us have known a chef like Bradley Cooper's character?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

The guy was an unstable jerk.  I wouldn't stay one day in that atmosphere.  BOH should be a teem.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Terrible movie. I had to turn it off about 30 minutes in, it was so bad.

So much cliche chef junk storytelling. I could see how this movie would appeal to foodies that don't know any better and just watch tons of food network and chef competition shows and dream about "what it's really like" while they work in an office from 9-5.

It was really hard for me to watch and I can usually sit through a bad movie but not this one.


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

Vic Cardenas said:


> Terrible movie. I had to turn it off about 30 minutes in, it was so bad.
> 
> So much cliche chef junk storytelling. I could see how this movie would appeal to foodies that don't know any better and just watch tons of food network and chef competition shows and dream about "what it's really like" while they work in an office from 9-5.
> 
> It was really hard for me to watch and I can usually sit through a bad movie but not this one.


Maybe you guys misread the post or maybe I wasn't very clear? I didn't ask for a film review.

I asked if anyone has ever known a chef like Bradley Cooper's character?


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh, sorry for stating my opinion. So you were looking for answers like "no" or "yes" not opinions on the movie itself? Sorry for being so dumb... 

Well, no, I have not. Great thread...  :-/


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

I wanna see this movie but not for the cost of on demand with the reviews I've read. _Chef'_s a better movie from what I hear, I liked _Chef_, _No Reservations _was alright... for a chic flick. Liked _The Hundred Foot Journey_ quite abit, more for the depth of color in the cinematography than the story though. What other movies about the B.O.H. life are there that anyone knows about? Anthony Bourdain should totally be a chef in a R rated movie about the life in the B.O.H. lol.


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

@VIc - Your opinions are fine and are always welcome.  But, please do not trash the thread just because you made a simple mistake.  Please and thank you.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

NewOrleansCookJ said:


> I wanna see this movie but not for the cost of on demand with the reviews I've read. _Chef'_s a better movie from what I hear, I liked _Chef_, _No Reservations _was alright... for a chic flick. Liked _The Hundred Foot Journey_ quite abit, more for the depth of color in the cinematography than the story though. What other movies about the B.O.H. life are there that anyone knows about? Anthony Bourdain should totally be a chef in a R rated movie about the life in the B.O.H. lol.


"Chef" was good, I thought. Worth a viewing and I enjoyed the story.

"Le Chef" with Jean Reno is a recent french movie that was good with a bit of comedy mixed in and a good story about a cook who becomes a chef in a michelin restaurant. "Comme un Chef" is the original title.

Both movies are a little sappy.

"Ratatouille" is a good animated film mostly meant for kids but most cooks I know seem to have enjoyed the story.

I never saw any of the others mentioned but check those out, NewOrleansCookJ.


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

Heh, _Le Chef _looks like a good watch, although whenever I see Jean Reno I can't help but be reminded of _T__he Professional_.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have mixed feelings about this movie. I certainly didn't like it nearly as much as _Chef._ It spent too much time glorifying bad behavior, and the anti-social aspects of this industry, but there was also some good food porn, although not enough IMHO. The storyline was pretty predictable and I found myself not really invested enough in Bradley Cooper's character to care what happened to him.

As to the question as to whether I've known a chef like Bradley Cooper's character; I haven't known 1 chef that displayed so many bad behaviors, but I see some of his character in many chefs and cooks I've known. I've known chefs that flamed out due to drugs. I've known cooks that were vindictive enough to sabotage kitchens I've worked in. I've worked for chefs that screamed, yelled, and threatened physical violence. And I 've known a whole host of cooks and chefs that have displayed a wide range of deviant behavior. But I've never worked for a chef that displayed as many poor qualities as this chef did.


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

Pete said:


> As to the question as to whether I've known a chef like Bradley Cooper's character; I haven't known 1 chef that displayed so many bad behaviors, but I see some of his character in many chefs and cooks I've known. I've known chefs that flamed out due to drugs. I've known cooks that were vindictive enough to sabotage kitchens I've worked in. I've worked for chefs that screamed, yelled, and threatened physical violence. And I 've known a whole host of cooks and chefs that have displayed a wide range of deviant behavior. But I've never worked for a chef that displayed as many poor qualities as this chef did.


Great post, Pete. Thank you for taking the time to share your experiences.

The first chef I ever worked for many long years ago was a bit like Cooper's character. I guess I could say Cooper's character is a caricature of the man I worked for. He was verbally abusive, often needlessly and it really made for a dismal work environment. He really didn't inspire anyone. The opposite, in fact. As a result, I think it reflected in the staff's overall performance.

When I opened my own place, I realized that I did learn something from this guy. I learned what I did not want in my kitchen. Years later, when I made the decision that I could not physically handle running both the business and the kitchen and it was time to hire a chef, it took a long time to find someone with the right talents and the right temperament to both run a kitchen and inspire the staff to go the extra mile. If I had to name the most important thing that I learned over the years, its that the "magic" usually happens in that extra mile.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Watched it last night.

I agree with others, Chef was better, but then it was a different take on the industry.

While not a top notch movie, it was compelling enough that I would have liked more time, I thought it all wrapped up too suddenly.

And also like others, I see myself and many others I've worked with in the characters.

From the stress, anger, burn out, I've been there many times.

I used to be a more docile version of the aggro cook, I still exhibited some of those tendencies as i was coming up.

Mostly i liked that the characters hated each other and were angry with each other, they still cared for each other.

That happens when you go through hell together.


----------



## parallax (Nov 6, 2015)

Gordon Ramsay was an executive producer. Told me immediately what to expect, and it delivered as expected.

I own Chef, because it's just a cool flick. Plus, it's one of my four year old boy's favorites. Points at Farveau, and says "That's you," then points to the boy and says "and that's me. We're gonna work on a food truck, too!" Hard not to be a family favorite. 

I guess it also means I'm going to invest in a food truck in the near future!

Anyone considering Le Chef-watch it. It's hillarious, and also on Netflix. Subtitles obly, no engrish.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 6, 2016)

Oooh, discussions of chef movies....love it. I am one of those annoying people who work a 9-to-5 and just watch cooking shows and chef movies.  Oh, I do cook at home; wish I were better at it.

Have seen all of these discussed here, enjoyed them all but did indeed find Burnt hard to take, since I don't care for movies about people with few redeeming qualities. There's another nice one called "Today's Special", a little along the lines of "The Hundred Foot Journey" but without Helen Mirren. My favorite chef flick? "Kings of Pastry". I've watched it twice. I wish they would do a documentary about the competition every time. Have a look; it is totally engrossing.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

Nothing about it was interesting or kept me wanting to even finish the movie. And I've been a line cook for a few years and plan on soon being a chef and doing it till I can't pick up a knife. So I love hearing about struggle and getting through it , but this was just a bad movie.

I guess any real line cook or chef should have low expectations given that it's a movie made by Hollywood with Hollywood actors and its primary audience is the average American, and the average American is not a line cook or chef.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I didnt like the movie.

It was boring. 

Bradley Cooper played some neurotic crazy chef, pretending to be Gordon Ramseys Evil Twin. 

I thought it was so exaggerated, so unrealistic (especially the speed they opened the restaurant), and i thought it was made by someone who had no idea what the industry was like. 

Sure there are some crazy chefs who are pretty aggressive, but that isnt the majority of the industry. 

I think the movie was very fictional, i personally didn´t like it. 

I prefer No Reservations or Le Chef  or even Ratatouille to this movie.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I thought it was OK. Not great, but not bad. I think it did a pretty decent job of showing the stress of operating at that high of a level (though, yes, even still exaggerated) and the importance of innovation and not resting on laurels. The love story aspect felt a bit tacked on--not my favorite part. 

I also wished it would have focused on the food a bit more lol. 

I also like the part when his sous chef tried to screw him over with Michelin by cobbering the sauce with cayenne. The slow knife, revenge served cold, etc. Thought that was a bit of a shocker and a nice twist. 

I thought Cooper's acting was good too, even though the script wasn't the best. 

I've known a couple of chefs that were pretty close to that level, too. Nothing quite that bad but still, not the most fun lol.


----------



## pastrymd23 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bradley Cooper in Kitchen Confidential (on Hulu) and now this Burnt movie - his acting is key spot on for these types of scenarios. I've dealt with a handful of men in the kitchen like this, and honestly, Cooper was a lot better in Kitchen Confidential than in Burnt. I'd rather watching GRACE on netflix, than Burnt again. However, the movie was poorly written, it was humorous and I'd never watch it again because of the other actors sad acting.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

pastrymd23 said:


> Bradley Cooper in Kitchen Confidential (on Hulu) and now this Burnt movie - his acting is key spot on for these types of scenarios. I've dealt with a handful of men in the kitchen like this, and honestly, Cooper was a lot better in Kitchen Confidential than in Burnt. I'd rather watching GRACE on netflix, than Burnt again. However, the movie was poorly written, it was humorous and I'd never watch it again because of the other actors sad acting.


Hmm, interesting, I had a different reaction. I thought the acting in Burnt was generally really good...not 100% "realistic" I guess but still done very well. I also didn't think it was very humorous, other than a couple moments of levity.

Kitchen Confidential was pretty awful--it had a few funny bits but it seems like, even if it had lasted longer, it would have run out of ideas fairly quickly.

Grace was awesome...that scene with Charlie Trotter struck a nerve. Heard that guy was a COLOSSAL a-hole, Grace didn't do anything to change my mind. Very good movie, though like I often am with movies like this, I found myself wanting more scenes with the kitchen.

I'm also gonna steal his way of doing sunchokes and put a variation on my next menu


----------



## pastrymd23 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bradley Cooper from


Someday said:


> Hmm, interesting, I had a different reaction. I thought the acting in Burnt was generally really good...not 100% "realistic" I guess but still done very well. I also didn't think it was very humorous, other than a couple moments of levity.
> 
> Kitchen Confidential was pretty awful--it had a few funny bits but it seems like, even if it had lasted longer, it would have run out of ideas fairly quickly.
> 
> ...


Opposite views! That's no problem. I loved Kitchen Confidential (and hated Burnt), but to each their own. I've been in kitchens, as a woman, where Kitchen Confidential's scenes are tried and true and it's hilarious to me. I think the main reason I enjoyed the show, is because I've lived some of the goofy times.

GRACE was pretty sweet. I was pretty upset with Trotter's dick-hole actions, but you never know the true side of people! It's nice to see what people come from and see what they can accomplish. I was a little bored on scenes that weren't kitchen/restaurant based, honestly.

I enjoy every aspect of the kitchen world, regardless of it being scattered with addicts, alcoholics, and sex-based comments. It's life, and it happens everywhere, not just kitchens.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

pastrymd23 said:


> Bradley Cooper from
> 
> Opposite views! That's no problem. I loved Kitchen Confidential (and hated Burnt), but to each their own. I've been in kitchens, as a woman, where Kitchen Confidential's scenes are tried and true and it's hilarious to me. I think the main reason I enjoyed the show, is because I've lived some of the goofy times.
> 
> ...


Lol, Kitchen Confidential just had me say "that would never happen" way too many times. I understand that it is a TV show and not really supposed to be a realistic view of kitchen life. Anyways, it had its moments for sure.

Hopefully the days of too many addicts and sexual harassment status quo are winding down. Not saying they are gone but I think great strides have been made in the industry the last 15-20 years. I'm all for it...not place for that stuff in a professional environment.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I am resurrecting this thread, as I just watched "Burnt" last evening.

I also believe that the movie perpetuates the stereotypical Chef.

To answer the OP's original question.....YES I have worked for someone like that in a country club I worked at in the 70's.

My Chef was an alcoholic who would meet me at the back door each morning reeking.

Although he was unstable, he would create magnificent presentations for the times.

He would slam pots, throw them at the cooks, take the dish you just made and throw it in the garbage.

He would get into fist fights with the dining room manager.

Every afternoon during break I had to go out and buy him a 5th of Cutty Sark, which would be empty by that evening.

He would stand against the wall with one leg bent at the knee and placed on the wall behind him.

He would expedite for there, never touching the plates, but always keeping a good eye on them.

If he saw something wrong, he would stop the server, look at the one thing on the one plate that was wrong, and take the tray that it was on and throw it across the room and on to the floor.

Dead silence from the room. The dishwashers cleaned it up and the food had to be remade....all of it......

That's what I remember.

As for the movie, I did watch it all the way through, but shouldn't have....


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif Cutty will do that to you....so smooth (and flavorless....) it is like drinking water.

Sneaks right up.

mimi


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I've never seen Burnt. I'll see if the library has a copy. The first chef I ever worked for was a World Class [email protected]*#()//. When I quit the F&B told me "I completely understand". He wasn't a drunk. Stone cold sober but a miserable human being. 

As long as we are mentioning movies, I'll throw out Babettes' Feast. Not a chef movie per se but a great movie about food and it's importance/affect on people.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I watched just to see what the fuss was about.

They had me at Brad Cooper (old lady adoration lol) and while being predictable and a bit long at times as a film it ticked the boxes.

Characters?

I know them all right down to the therapist with the purple rain boots (and lovely English garden) and I smiled when he picked the French cook up from his "Thirty Days in the Hole" ;-) nice touch.

I was hand picked to be groomed to be something much more "special" than a nurse who only wanted to birth babies and I will admit to owning a certain amt of arrogance.

Still do.

This is the first time I have even taken this out to examine... two winters ago...when my house was full of kids without jobs and with no interest in finding any....I came in from a gorgeous weekend in a nice hotel...to total chaos.

I saw red and found myself at our "pass" tossing dishes and crockery full of junk food snax back into and onto...some pretty hard surfaces.

Turned on my heel and went to my room and slammed the door.

Of course it was all beautiful two days later with replacement dishes and an empty (clean rugs!!!) house.

Heaven.

You hear about this "seeing red with black tunnel vision" but have to experience it to understand the state of Chef's mind.

Something was not how it should have been and it just sat there and festered until.....

Yeah.

Been there.

Thanks for the topic.

mimi


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

as someone who has dealt with failed relationships primarily due to career instability and arrogance issues and taking it out on colleagues i related to character a bit...i did ruin my career due to my nature and not because of skills...i burnt out and quit and needed to self reflect.

as someone who has dealt with my inner demons and indulged in self destructive tendencies..i felt they were romanticising them too much...at one point in life u have to deal with them.

lot of my foodie friends actually didnt like the movie and found it too dark and they preferred jon favreuas Chef where everything is nice and things workout and upbeat tone with light humor.

the past catching upto u also struck with me.

the movie has some elements of Marcus Waering's personality (hes the consultant for the movie)...i watched his documentary on michelin star - madness of perfection...it helped put things in perspective

after talking to lots of chefs here i realized that i need to be careful with expectations and not end up ruining my life and happiness in order to become a Chef


----------

